# tie out stake



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

hey i'm just wondering about this product. my dog is a huskyxGSD (about 50lbs) and she can REALLY pull.. this tie-out stake says it's good for up to 100lbs but i'm still hesitant, does anyone have experience using these for big dogs? 
(i'm just going to need to something for when we are travelling this summer)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751438


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I have something similar for my small dog. It is pretty hard for me to pull out of the ground, more so when the ground is dry. I do find it easier to pull if the ground is really saturated or rocky/sandy. Keep in mind this is me pulling straight "UP." Your dog will be pulling it "sideways" which used leverage in the soil to keep it in place. If that makes any sense, I'm still not fully awake this morning.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't access the photo link but I haven't found a tie-down stake that I trust for a very strong dog.

Esther pulled a very substantial one out of the ground when we first got her. Then I cabled her to a 4'x8' utility trailer, which she dragged about 30 feet before the cable broke.

The final solution was to convince her that it is to her advantage to stay put.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Not a fan...and this is one of those worst case scenarios, but still, my previous dog, only 20 lbs, used to be tied out on a cable occasionally until he managed to snap the clasp that hooked it to the in-the-ground thingy...then he bolted, deep into the woods, and spent four nights there with the cable tangled in underbrush before we found him.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen 2 different dogs pop those out of the ground no problem, not my dogs and they didn't even belong to the same house either. Lucky for both owners my husband and I were able to act fast, split up and catch both dogs before anything serious happened......Definitly not recommended!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I personally have never had much luck with the corkscrew type tie out stakes, both of mine (with little force) can uproot them.

But I have one just like the picture I am posting, and it works great for both of my dogs (who weight 85 and 120lbs). Neither of them have pulled it out of the ground, and both dogs are strong. Even more so since we began weight & sled pulling. 

I think the reason this one is so much better, is because of the rotation it has where you clip the tie out line, and it doesn't stick up, so the stake can't be pulled sideways where the soil will loosen and "give", causing the stake to come out of the ground.










This kind is sold at Petsmart too, only it's in green.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751404


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I use this oe--the Four Paws Giant Tie out.










I threw away the crappy cable that came with it and made my own with wire rope and bronzed clips.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I use this oe--the Four Paws Giant Tie out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks what I used to tie small aircraft down for storms. Or a trailer house tie down.

If you can fond a rugged one like that that a piece of pipe can fit through the end it's easier to screw it in, but rocky ground might be a problem.


----------

